# What does rabbit scent glad spray smell like?



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Because Padme smells fishy but Merry's litter tray smells fishy too now. At first i thought Padme was being given fish oil or something, then thought maybe it had something to do with the diet but now that i noticed the same smell coming from Merry im wondering if it is their territorial spray. The same smell is really strong at the breeders rabbitry i got her from.


----------



## missyscove

They don't spray from their scent glands. Their scent glands have kind of a musky, skunky smell and it will definitely increase if they're feeling territorial. If they're spraying, that's urine. I can't think of anything associated with rabbits that I would call a fishy smell.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Sometimes is can be related to the diet. Some foods can just produce a different smell to the rabbit and the waste produced. The owner might not notice this as much as they are around it all the time, but a new owner of the rabbit an notice it as it is different from what they are used to. Changing the feed can help this, but it can take some time for you to notice a difference.

With spray and urine, the smell can also be diet related. As urine an be different colours, this is usually caused by the diet. Some foods could mean smellier urine and therefore smellier spray. A good litter can help with the smell, but this really only works if they are litter trained or you use litter in the whole cage. 

Intact rabbits can smell more than spayed or neutered ones. It can be a bit more musky, especially with males. 

Since breeders do keep many rabbits in a smaller space (like a barn or shed), any smells can be more just due to the numbers. 

Try cleaning the scent glands and changing the pellets (remember to do it slowly though). You can also try wiping the rabbit down with a damp cloth to try to get rid of some body smells. Keep the cage clean and the area well ventilated. Hopefully the smell will go away in a little while.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Thanks guys. Since cleaning her the smell is no where near as bad so hopefully it was just that she hadn't been cleaned for a while. >.< 

I did notice that where the scent glands are there was dark gunky stuff there so cleaned it out and she's smelling ok now. I still smell the funny smell a little but hopefully it will go away now that she'll be getting cleaned and groomed every day.


----------

